# Anyone else have high Cholesterol and use Protein Powder



## overbooost

Hi everyone,

just a bit concerned after getting my bloods checked yesterday. Doc said that my Cholesterol level was far too high therefore need to change diet etc.

I've been told that my protein powder contains Cholesterol which could aid the problem.

What I wish to know is, has anyone else faced this issue and can anyone recommend any low Cholesterol protein?

Any help will be deeply appreciated.

Thanks,

Sunny.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

overbooost said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just a bit concerned after getting my bloods checked yesterday. Doc said that my Cholesterol level was far too high therefore need to change diet etc.
> 
> I've been told that my protein powder contains Cholesterol which could aid the problem.
> 
> What I wish to know is, has anyone else faced this issue and can anyone recommend any low Cholesterol protein?
> 
> Any help will be deeply appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sunny.


Low cholesterol protein? What u on about? Any normal whey protein will help lower blood lipid levels to a degree. The cholesterol contyained within a food isnt the real reason for you having a high cholesterol figure, its more the saturated and trans fats.


----------



## Guest

Increase your consumption of whole oats and veg like broccolli and it will come down again. Muticil fiber prior bed also. Drop rubbish food like fast food. Increase exercise. Use niacin at 2 grams per day split into 4 portions.


----------



## Ljdeveney

theres a fantastic product out there call udo's choice ive used it for years now and its very reasonable price its pure omega 3,6, and its a sure to reduce Cholesterol levels greatly. have a read of the official website mate, hope this helps

http://www.udoschoice.co.uk/story.html


----------



## stow

Which protein powder are you using?


----------



## iron head case

I put udos in my pro-peptide,blend it up and you cannot even taste it.

Like Ljdeveney touched on,udos should help lower bad cholesterol.


----------



## freddee

I several years ago was told that I had extremely high cholesterol, and was put on statins, which I would not recomend, and ended up refusing to take any more.

My last cholesterol check come back at 4.7 which is below national average, Con mentioned Niacin or B3 (good shout) this will raise your HDL (good cholesterol) which will lower your total choleserol, basically if you raise your HDL by 20 your total cholesterol will drop by 40, I know its a bit confusing, there are other supps that can help such as lecithin and HMB to name a couple that are also used in bodybuilding, that and a low fat diet cutting out trans fats and keep your saturated fats to a minimum you should see your cholesterol drop considerabley

I would say that I take in 160 grams of protein aday from powder and don't think its significant in cholesterol levels.


----------



## Guest

^ superb advice!

My mate has awful cholestrol i mean hdl of 16 and ldl of 160 but when he dieted for 4 months lost a load of fat his hdl went up to 40 and ldl down to 120 and he was using a lot of gear never mind protein powder!


----------



## freddee

Con said:


> ^ superb advice!
> 
> My mate has awful cholestrol i mean hdl of 16 and ldl of 160 but when he dieted for 4 months lost a load of fat his hdl went up to 40 and ldl down to 120 and he was using a lot of gear never mind protein powder!


Con mine came in at 12.2 so they checked it again and it came back worse. I had it done because I lost one sister at 44 and another at 45 both with arterial disease so they were quite right to put me on statins, but I am not tolerent to them and the sides are bad and not condusive to bodybuilding so they had to go.

I am 48 tomorrow and just had the thumbs up from my doctor so taking my genetic problem into account I must be doing something right, and that using AAS!!


----------



## Guest

freddee said:


> Con mine came in at 12.2 so they checked it again and it came back worse. I had it done because I lost one sister at 44 and another at 45 both with arterial disease so they were quite right to put me on statins, but I am not tolerent to them and the sides are bad and not condusive to bodybuilding so they had to go.
> 
> I am 48 tomorrow and just had the thumbs up from my doctor so taking my genetic problem into account I must be doing something right, and that using AAS!!


Fvcking hell! I had mine done about 9 months ago and it was hdl 34 and ldl 106 which scared the life out of me so i started taking niacin and fish oil, i havent checked it lately to be perfectly honest but i will in a couple of months and i assume it will be better

Glad to hear how much you have improved!


----------



## freddee

Ask them for the full print out I did you can see were you can improve, my HDL is still a little low and my triglycerides are high so I am going to research trigs and try to get it down the problem with me is I think its genetic and thats what the doctor thought.


----------



## danielswem

overbooost said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just a bit concerned after getting my bloods checked yesterday. Doc said that my Cholesterol level was far too high therefore need to change diet etc.
> 
> I've been told that my protein powder contains Cholesterol which could aid the problem.
> 
> What I wish to know is, has anyone else faced this issue and can anyone recommend any low Cholesterol protein?
> 
> Any help will be deeply appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sunny.


I believe that Cholestrol will always be a bit high for BB's but that is no problem on it's own, you would have to be overwieght, have a very high bp before a moderatly high Total cholestrol would worry you.


----------

